# Sergeant Mark Scianna



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sergeant Mark Scianna Bexar County Constable's Office - Precinct 3, Texas

End of Watch: Saturday, August 27, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 49
Tour of Duty: 12 years
Badge Number: 325

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Automobile accident
Date of Incident: August 27, 2011
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Sergeant Mark Scianna was killed in an automobile accident at the intersection of Lockhill-Selma Road and George Road at 10:34 pm.

He had activated his emergency equipment and attempted to turn onto George Road when his vehicle left the roadway and struck a utility pole. The impact caused Sergeant Scianna to be ejected from the vehicle, which then rolled over and struck a second utility pole.

Dispatchers were alerted to the crash when Sergeant Scianna's emergency button was activated on his portable radio. Bystanders also called 911 to report the crash and attempted to douse the flames with a garden hose until emergency crews arrived. Sergeant Scianna was pronounced dead at the scene.

Sergeant Scianna has served with the Bexar County Precinct 3 Constable's Office for two years. He had previously served with the Castle Hills Police Department for 10 years and the New Britain (Connecticut) Police Department. He is survived by his three sons.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information

Bexar County Constable's Office - Precinct 3
8918 Tesoro Drive, Suite 301
San Antonio, TX 78217

Phone: (210) 335-4750


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sergeant.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sergeant Scianna


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rest in peace


----------

